# Paul Nicholls



## Clodagh (16 February 2019)

What a day he has had!
I get so fed up with the negativity from Mick Fitzgerald and Luke Harvey towards him. So they love Nicky Henderson and old school moneyed trainers. Like PN as a person or not (I have never met any of them) he is very good at what he does. The 'advantage' he gets from always having his horses flu boosted in early Jan is only excellent biosecurity in place, so if it gives him an advantage, it isn't like he cheated. He has always done that (from his autobiography).
Cyrname was amazing. No one told him he was a handicapper moving up to Group 1, just as well he didn't listen to Mick Fitzgerald.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2019)

I am glad to see PN with some more good horses. It's the same with everyone, it swings about and he has had a few quiet years on the top quality horse front. But that is turning now. He had a great day!


----------



## Fiona (16 February 2019)

Not keen on him.... Surely he must be a nightmare to work for if you are a jockey, and he did a  very graceless interview after clan des obeaux won..

Even when Ruby rode for him I still wasn't a fan. 

I do agree he had a good day today though. 

Fiona


----------



## bonny (16 February 2019)

I like him and Iâ€™m pleased he has potential top class horses again, heâ€™s very driven but then so are all successful sports people, the pressure and the attention to detail must be immense. I wasnâ€™t surprised that he was offended by what Matt said after winning the king George and I was happy that the horse proved Matt wrong.


----------



## Mariposa (16 February 2019)

He certainly has got some fantastic horses at the moment and is in flying form. I do like the way he gives young jockeys good rides too, like Bryony Frost ( who I love!)


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 February 2019)

Im a huge fan ever since he invited me to meet Kauto Star and Denman, he just loves his horses and talking about them, he is dead straight with the public unlike a few trainers and I can understand him being annoyed with Matt and all the others who before the King George said it was the highest class field for years yet when Clan de Obeaux wins it was suddenly a fluke. I am now in Owners Group and have Getaway Trump, I love the emails and videos from Paul. I am really disappointed as I was due to go on a owners visit tomorrow but that is now cancelled because of the flue outbreak and is rescheduled for May.

What he did today was really amazing and for the first time in a long long time he has a strong hand going to Cheltenham.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2019)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im a huge fan ever since he invited me to meet Kauto Star and Denman, he just loves his horses and talking about them, he is dead straight with the public unlike a few trainers and I can understand him being annoyed with Matt and all the others who before the King George said it was the highest class field for years yet when Clan de Obeaux wins it was suddenly a fluke. I am now in Owners Group and have Getaway Trump, I love the emails and videos from Paul. I am really disappointed as I was due to go on a owners visit tomorrow but that is now cancelled because of the flue outbreak and is rescheduled for May.

What he did today was really amazing and for the first time in a long long time he has a strong hand going to Cheltenham.
		
Click to expand...


Getaway Trump ran well today again! 2miles is too short for him but they know that. I am guessing there wasn't much else suitable for him to give him a spin before Cheltenham. And the prize money the owners got this time round from him was enough for my Gran to pay her renewel lol!


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 February 2019)

I dont think 4th was bad, I think if he was closer to the pace he might have got 3rd or even 2nd, he was shadowing the winner then hit traffic problems and had to pull out wide. I would rather he missed Cheltenham and was kept fresh for Aintree but whatever PN decides to do will be fine.

It was great seeing Alice talking to some of our fellow owners and the general consensus is we are not Trumpers but the Getaway Gang.


----------



## Chiffy (17 February 2019)

Hi all, couldnâ€™t join in last night as had the racing recorded. What a great evening I had.
I like Paul Nicholls and enjoyed his amazing day. Did they say he had 24 runners around the country, wow what organisation! I donâ€™t watch the morning chat programme so didnâ€™t know about Matt Chapman being rude about Clan des Obeaux, Paul sounded so cross in his interview and I donâ€™t blame him. I tend to fast forward Matt anyway!
Yes DG, Getaway Gang is a much better name, I hope you have a lot more fun.
Just a word about Coneygree, such a shame he was always so fragile, a huge talent and it was nice that Nico rode him again.


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I am sure he can be difficult and probably arrogant (and no I wouldn't want to be one of his jockeys, but Ruby Walsh being a miserable sod I always felt they deserved each other!) but you cannot fault his training ability. 
Coneygree looked great and I was pleased to see him retire sound and at a high level.


----------



## Chiffy (17 February 2019)

Haha, Clodagh! Interesting that you are not a Ruby fan, neither am I! Someone bought me his autobiography and I have never got round to reading it! 
I thought everyone thought Ruby was wonderful.....except me! ðŸ˜


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2019)

Chiffy said:



			Haha, Clodagh! Interesting that you are not a Ruby fan, neither am I! Someone bought me his autobiography and I have never got round to reading it! 
I thought everyone thought Ruby was wonderful.....except me! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Nope I am not a Ruby fan either! Especially these days when he throws everything at the last and ends up on the floor... racing is so much more peaceful when he is on the sick list ...


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2019)

I loved AP McCoy, and miss him so much. He was amazing (we will forget the Denman episode), Ruby is a miserable git who I don't think actually likes horses at all.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 February 2019)

https://www.racingtv.com/news/paddy...0-otWe_745EVtGrLt_iDXuQ4t6r0tG5wQ_Fo4QrxxBe1U

Sam Twiston Davies what a star he is, the Racing post had this horse as a fatality (its now ammended) but without his quick action this horse might have broken a leg. The horse is fine today as his stable lass has posted a photo of him tucking into his hay net.


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2019)

Dobiegirl said:



https://www.racingtv.com/news/paddy...0-otWe_745EVtGrLt_iDXuQ4t6r0tG5wQ_Fo4QrxxBe1U

Sam Twiston Davies what a star he is, the Racing post had this horse as a fatality (its now ammended) but without his quick action this horse might have broken a leg. The horse is fine today as his stable lass has posted a photo of him tucking into his hay net.
		
Click to expand...

On Luck on Sunday they said he had concussion. It looked awful, all his legs flapping. Well done Sam!


----------



## Gamebird (21 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I loved AP McCoy, and miss him so much. He was amazing (we will forget the Denman episode), Ruby is a miserable git who I don't think actually likes horses at all.
		
Click to expand...

I rarely turn up on here any more, but having worked a few times behind the scenes with Ruby, I disagree. Great (dry) sense of humour, plenty of craic, happy to muck in and definitely loves the horses. Sorry!


----------



## Clodagh (21 February 2019)

Gamebird said:



			I rarely turn up on here any more, but having worked a few times behind the scenes with Ruby, I disagree. Great (dry) sense of humour, plenty of craic, happy to muck in and definitely loves the horses. Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Good to know. Perhaps I could just wish for him to not be so damn superior on tv then!ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Gamebird (21 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Good to know. Perhaps I could just wish for him to not be so damn superior on tv then!ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

First time I worked with him he shook my hand and said 'hi, I'm Ruby'. I was like.... really?


----------



## Fiona (21 February 2019)

Gamebird said:



			First time I worked with him he shook my hand and said 'hi, I'm Ruby'. I was like.... really? 

Click to expand...

Oh haha......

That's rather tickled me ðŸ¤£

Fiona


----------

